# Moss Fern



## Court562 (Jul 1, 2016)

hey all. I wanted to put live Moss Fern with my Lepord tortoise. Is it safe?


----------



## Court562 (Jul 1, 2016)

Here's a picture


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (Jul 1, 2016)

Court562 said:


> Here's a picture


Hmm, many ferns arent safe for tortoises but i can find anything about moss fern. Not even when i google. 
Lets see if someone else has an idea.
If not, i would be safe than sorry.


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Jul 1, 2016)

These aren't actual ferns, it's just a common name. The lesser club mosses are nontoxic to dogs, cats, and horses (http://www.aspca.org/pet-care/animal-poison-control/toxic-and-non-toxic-plants/cushion-moss), I am not sure if anything is known about tortoise toxicity. I would imagine they are safe though.


----------



## Court562 (Jul 1, 2016)

It looked just like moss. Not sure why it's even called Fern. I didn't even resemble a Fern what so ever. Seems safe, anyone else know or agree it's safe?


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Jul 1, 2016)

Court562 said:


> It looked just like moss. Not sure why it's even called Fern. I didn't even resemble a Fern what so ever.



(It's actually also not a moss, but is member of very old lineage of vascular plants.)


----------

